# Best sizes/colours for kingfish poppers?



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

no mate that size is fine, it all depends on what rod your using and what weight it will let you throw comfortable and how much hard or not so hard work you want to put in. I love cotton cordell pencil poppers, the larger 180mm @ 56g as they are good for casting and wont tire your arms like other more cup faces poppers. You can throw them all day, fish love them and you can still walk the dog with them. Then if you want to cause a bit more of a disturbance with your lure change to the halco popper range, but they tire u out quicker as more force is needed to work them. These are the cheap but good option i like but there are plenty option that cost more that i prefer like the maria loaded stick baits in the lager size and the shimano orcas, they are exellent and have great action, but these lures are more stick baits than popper, but i think are better and more realistic. 
Check all them out and see what suits u best.
all the ones mention have caught me kings and other species


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

oh and colours. i like white alot but red/white, yellowfin in the halco range, any silver/white or grey/blues will be fine. its more where you casts it and how u work it on the day that will matter. 
Hope this helps mate


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Have found silver chrome finish works really well. Size doesn't really seem to be an issue for them. More important is a lure that can carry hooks strong enough.


----------

